# My favorite Indian desserts



## oregonyeti (Jun 16, 2007)

My favorite desserts growing up in India:

Sandesh: dry curd cottage cheese mixed with sugar and a little green cardamom powder, heated briefly on the stove top and pressed into molds (about 2 ounces each) and served cold. Mix in a little heavy cream before cooking, if desired.

Mango kulfi: a rich ice cream made with mango, pistachios, and green cardamom.


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

I like a plain kulfi with cardomom and pistachios. An Indian restaurant near my home makes a wonderful version.


----------



## eloki (Apr 3, 2006)

Gulab Jammun of course!!


----------



## oregonyeti (Jun 16, 2007)

Yes, of course! And rasgullah. I grew up in Assam, NE India, black tea country.


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

I love 'Indian' food - here in the UK, curry is now considered our second favourite 'national' dish, after roast beef and Yorkshire pudding! Of course, in reality most of the Indian restaurants in the UK have Bangladeshi or Pakistani cooks.

One of my favourite Scots chefs is Tony Singh - he is an amazing cook and his posh restaurant, Oloroso, is considered one of the best in Edinburgh. Tony has now opened a second restaurant, serving Indian food. Roti is on Rose Street and the food is wonderful. Interestingly, Tony has never visited India - he was born and bred in the port area of Edinburgh!

Tony Singh - chef director of Oloroso and Roti

If anyone visits London, another Indian restaurant worth a visit is Benares, owned by Atul Kotcha. He has a michelin star and I can thoroughly recommend Benares.
Benares Restaurant - Atul Kochhar receives Michelin Star


----------

